# My English setter puppy Deacon



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

Had my latest English Setter nearly 2 weeks now, he is 10wks in 2 days... called him Deacon, after the character in Blade and its a name that stuck in my head anyway Hope you like my little boy
















Will try to post some pics of my other boy soon


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely looking....


----------



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aahhhhhhhhhhh very cute,,,,beautiful


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet  never seen one before lovely face


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a beautiful dog lovely colouring markings


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dog hes a real sweetie


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

awwww he's lovely.


----------



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice looking dog ya have there  Beautifull face.
ps..looking at your photo abit quick i thought there was 2 in one picture lol.


----------



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Nice looking dog ya have there  Beautifull face.
> ps..looking at your photo abit quick i thought there was 2 in one picture lol.


Thanks Yes I forgot to space the pics


----------

